
Seriously, Don’t Use Icon Fonts (2015) - paulintrognon
https://cloudfour.com/thinks/seriously-dont-use-icon-fonts/
======
darekkay
> Screen Readers Actually Read That Stuff

Not if you follow the font-awesome accessibility guide [0]. Either add a
description or hide it for screen readers, just like for any other image.

Other than that, this is spot on. What's missing is that SVGs may improve the
performance. I've reduced the page load for my blog by 20% by replacing font-
awesome with _inline_ SVG icons.

I also recommend reading why GitHub switched from font icons to SVGs [1].
Also, in Font Awesome 5 [2] all icons were redesigned as SVG.

[0] -
[http://fontawesome.io/accessibility/](http://fontawesome.io/accessibility/)

[1] - [https://github.com/blog/2112-delivering-octicons-with-
svg](https://github.com/blog/2112-delivering-octicons-with-svg)

[2] - [https://fontawesome.com/](https://fontawesome.com/)

